# Is it possible to repair Windows XP with no cd,recovery partition,or restore points?



## muttbob (Oct 23, 2006)

I fix computers for friends and family for free as a hobby.A friends pc is trashed from a serious virus infection.Ad-Aware found WORM/Robobot and W32/Stanit in several system files.She has no recovery cd's,I can't find the recovery partition,and restore will not even open.Several system files are missing.It has a windows XP Home product sticker that says B3pc certified but the B3.com helpdesk certificate phone number doesn't work.Is it possible to repair winXP installation without the XP cd-rom.I use win 98se on all of my computers (I have 4 cd's for that).She says she can't afford an xp cd.
Even if the answer is no way thanks for your time.
Thanks,muttbob
PS:I had more details but I accidently hit refresh and lost it all and don't have time right now to rewrite it all.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Muttbob,


muttbob said:


> I fix computers for friends and family for free as a hobby.A friends pc is trashed from a serious virus infection.Ad-Aware found WORM/Robobot and W32/Stanit in several system files.She has no recovery cd's,I can't find the recovery partition,and restore will not even open.Several system files are missing.It has a windows XP Home product sticker that says B3pc certified but the B3.com helpdesk certificate phone number doesn't work.Is it possible to repair winXP installation without the XP cd-rom.I use win 98se on all of my computers (I have 4 cd's for that).She says she can't afford an xp cd.
> Even if the answer is no way thanks for your time.
> Thanks,muttbob
> PS:I had more details but I accidently hit refresh and lost it all and don't have time right now to rewrite it all.


I'm afraid that if you haven't got the installation disc you can't do a recovery.

Pilot.


----------



## wahlroot (Dec 11, 2004)

If you can get on xp, check if there is a folder named I386. If possible, run a search. Then go to Start, run and type the location for it, OK. 
Example: C:\Windows\I386\winnt32.exe /unattend
Space after .exe. If this is not possible, try Safe Mode with command Prompt. Type in as shown in the example above, Enter. If that does not work, type in the example without Windows. Good luck!


----------



## muttbob (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks wahlroot.C:\Windows\I386\winnt32.exe /unattend - installed what looks like a new basic windows xp on the computer in windows.0.I did have to remove SP2 first but I have it on disk.Now (from the new desktop) I can access all of the things that I couldn't before.Like system information,system restore,user accounts,help files,ect...But the only icon on the desktop is recycle bin (Is this normal?) and it wants me to activate windows (Can I and should I?It is the original pc and I don't think any hardware has been changed).What now?Is there a way to move the old installed program files (microsoft office,works,money,picture it,ect...) from the old installation to this one and delete the old messed up installation.I can still see everything on c:\ but they're not in start-programs on the new desktop.I have reinstalled the basics like AntiVir,Spybot,AdAware,and ZoneAlarm.What else should I do?
Thanks again,muttbob


----------



## muttbob (Oct 23, 2006)

Is trying to fix this XP install just a waste of my time or can it be done?It did activate at microsoft with no problems.


----------



## wahlroot (Dec 11, 2004)

You can install applications with the setup CDs that came with them. Draging and Droping them from another place will not work with most of them because they need to be in the registry. Windows XP originally places the Recycle Bin on the Desktop alone. You can change that.


----------



## workerscomp (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks so much wahlroot, you rock, I was without my boot disks, but the command allowed me to put an end to a problem I was sick of tinkering with. 

thanks again.


----------



## wahlroot (Dec 11, 2004)

That is great. Glad to see you get out of what you thought was a mess. I have had people here help me.


----------

